# brauche englische Tastatur! wichtig



## Kimble (12. Oktober 2002)

hi,
und zwar ist meine englische Tastatur kaputt.
Jetzt wollt ich fragen ob jemand weiss, wo ich Tastaturen mit englischem Layout bestellen kann ( also im Internet oder Versandfirmen z.B. arlt, km-elektronik.

http://www.fischer-ra.de/ps/tastatur.jpg

BITTE ist wirklich SEHR WICHTIG, da ich meinen PC brauch, und die deutschen Tastaturen nicht gewoehnt bin.

Danke fuer jede Antwort!!!


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. Oktober 2002)

wenn du windows 2000 (oder nt allgemein hast), kannst du das tastatur-layout auch einfach während des betriebs umstellen. bei allen anderen windows-versionen kannst du einfach die systemeinstellungen insgesamt ändern.


----------



## Kimble (12. Oktober 2002)

ja, ich Win 2000 un ich weiß auch, das ich das umstellen kann aber ich will nicht ewig mit einer deutschen Tastatur schreiben, wobei ich das englische Layout bisher immer benutzt habe.

Ich weiss jetzt nich was du meinst, aber ich suche eine Tastatur, die mit dem amerikanischen Zeichensatz bedruckt ist:
http://www.fischer-ra.de/ps/tastatur.jpg


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. Oktober 2002)

wie gesagt, du kannst die tastaturbelegung einfach ändern. dabei hast du dann zwar erstmal noch eine deutsche tastatur vor dir liegen.
aber die tasten kannst du auch einfach abnehmen und austauschen. auf dauer ist das zwar nicht so klasse, weil dadurch die tasten ausleiern, aber das musst du ja nur einmal machen.


----------

